# Editing canonrumors profile?



## rafaelsynths (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm brand new to the site but have been viewing for last few months so i decided to make a profile, can anyone help me with my profile? I can't seem to find where i can edit my information, i can only find where i can change my password or put a security question on the account settings tab.
I'm a noob.
Can anyone help out? I'm trying to add my camera gear.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2012)

rafaelsynths said:


> I'm brand new to the site but have been viewing for last few months so i decided to make a profile, can anyone help me with my profile? I can't seem to find where i can edit my information, i can only find where i can change my password or put a security question on the account settings tab.
> I'm a noob.
> Can anyone help out? I'm trying to add my camera gear.


 
Go to site information and read the sticky posts. In particular, the one on signatures should answer your question. Your permissions to add more data only come after a few posts. The actual number varies to keep spammers guessing.


----------



## JoelBelmont (Apr 27, 2012)

From what I understand, you have to make a certain number of posts before you can upload an avatar, etc.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 8, 2012)

I just joined and was wondering the same thing. These replies are very helpful. So I guess this counts as my first post and I will have to do a few more before I can add my avatar and other info.


----------



## jocau (Oct 14, 2012)

Same stuff here. Nice to know it's 'unlocked' after a certain number of posts.


----------



## Menace (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome all to CR


----------



## Imagination_landB (Oct 15, 2012)

ahhh good to know thanks


----------

